# Problems with Adobe Acrobat 6's "Adobe PDF Printer"



## snapdove (Jul 10, 2003)

There appears to be a strange problem with the Adobe PDF Printer installed by Acrobat 6. 

First of all, its slow, 5 times slower than distilling an identical postscript file. 

Secondly, I cant make a PDF/X compliant PDF by using the PDF Options in the print driver. 

Acrobat 6 fails to verify the PDF/X each time, no matter what version (1a or 3). But, print the same document as a postscript file from InDesign v2.0.2, run it through Acrobat Distiller 6 using a PDF/X job option and Acrobat verifies it without any problem. 

In addition, when you create a PDF/X in Distiller from a postscript file it generates a PDF/X compliance report/log, the print driver does not. 

Ive tested this on two Macs with InDesign, Illustrator, Photoshop and even Word. Im running the latest versions of each applications and OS. 

One thing I have noticed, the creator information on the print driver created PDFs is InDesign: pictwpstops filter 1.0" but running a postscript file through Distiller its just InDesign 2.0.2.

Has anyone else had the same experience?


----------

